
MGM to post full movies, TV shows on YouTube - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/c/a/2008/11/10/MN92141BD2.DTL
======
unalone
Previously: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=358677>

As I said on that thread: YouTube is such an ugly site, I can't imagine liking
watching an entire movie on it.

~~~
river_styx
You can maximize the videos to full screen.

~~~
unalone
Yeah, and - as I said up front in the other thread - YouTube doesn't eliminate
their menu bar once you do that, unlike every one of their competitors. I also
pointed out that YouTube can't handle the file quality that the other sites
do.

------
dc2k08
i bet videos will only be available to north-americans though.

